# What is the going rate for a shopsmith mark 5?



## Michael_JL (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm in the process of piecing together my own basement shop, price and space are the constraints. A shopsmith popped up in my local Craigslist, and while I like the idea of a multi tool set-up, I have no idea what the going rate is. Can anyone give me an opinion on what is a good price. Also, is it possible to date it from the below inages? If I go check it out, are there any problem areas I need to pay particular attention to before pulling the trigger?

Per the add, it includes:
tablesaw, jointer, bandsaw, lathe tools, chuck, disc and drum sander attachments, blades and other accessories. 

































Thanks for any help


----------



## MatthewEOD (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.shopsmithacademy.com/SS_Archives/SS121/SS121_Common_files/Blackboard_images/Buying%20a%20Used%20Shopsmith%20Mark%20V.pdf

Not an expert by any means but I did find this online. Hope it helps.


----------



## Cowpokey (Feb 10, 2017)

Swiss Army Knife of wood working tools?

I have zero experience or knowledge of this equipment; my first impression would be to run away.

A dedicated tool/machine that does one job perfectly is better than a tool/machine that does a dozen things mediocre.


----------



## Michael_JL (Apr 1, 2013)

Cowpokey said:


> Swiss Army Knife of wood working tools?
> 
> I have zero experience or knowledge of this equipment; my first impression would be to run away.
> 
> A dedicated tool/machine that does one job perfectly is better than a tool/machine that does a dozen things mediocre.


Do a quick Google search. Actually not a bad setup where space is limited.


----------



## Cowpokey (Feb 10, 2017)

Michael_JL said:


> Do a quick Google search. Actually not a bad setup where space is limited.


Well, you should be able to "Do a quick Google search." and come up with a price then.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Most of the Shopsmith units are versatile and an OK buy, but depending on extra equipment/added factory items, age, & condition, those units are IMO only a "rough tool shop in a confined space" and usually DO NOT produce accurate results. Although it can do many operations, each operation - each time used always needs more time to be "tweeked in". Most Shopsmith owners (I know) have stated "Next time they would invest more in individual tools". Think about this: if the SS motor needs repair (& it usually does), the entire unit is shut down. Be safe.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

I have no clue what a Shop Smith is worth. I just did a quick Craigslist search with about a dozen results with asking prices ranging from $200 to $1500. What they actually sell for is anyone's guess.

It isn't a tool I would buy and I have a small shop.

The footprint isn't all that small

I guess one of the questions I would ask is this going to be your only tool to do those jobs?

If you outfitted a shop with individual tools what tools would you target for purchase?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

It seems only a few buyers stick with them, most get frustrated and move on to individual tools and eventually dispose of them. As long as you are aware of the shortcomings of a multitool they are a way to get started and get some work done that requires several machines. Somehow about $600 comes to mind for a good unit, which will not go very far toward purchasing even used individual machines to do the same operations.
Lots of good work has been done with them by dedicated users, so it is basically your call.


----------



## J_L (Apr 22, 2014)

I gave $650 for a similar unit with the bandsaw but without the jointer. I've seen them for less but that was what was available at the time. 

I use mine for the bandsaw, drill press which includes horizontal boring, and the lathe. None of which I use enough to justify stand alone tools and the footprint of the SS is much smaller than stand alone tools.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

There is one listed in the Houston Craigslist but I didn't look for a price.

Back in the 80's I really wanted one bad. I thought it was the Holy Grail of woodworking. Never did get one.

Just a thought...when I am working on a project, I move from tool to tool, and sometimes back again. If possible, I leave the tool set so I can come back and make a repeated cut/rip/whatever.


----------

